# Thomas Brightman on the law-gospel distinction



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 28, 2022)

... For the Law, first is Natural; second the Gospel is Supernatural, _both for matter and the manner of Revealing,_ (_Joh_. 1.18. _Colos._ 2.16. 1 _Cor._ 2.7.) _Had not he wisdom of God found out this meanes of Salvation, and published the same;_ all the wits of Men and Angels had not been able to have devised such a way, whereby God’s justice might be fully satisfied, and yet infinite Mercy extended to miserable Man.

Secondly, _The Law and Gospel differ in the way that leads to Righteousness and Salvation._ For the Law says _by Doing._ The Gospel, _by Believing._ The Law teaches, _it must be done by our Selves._ The Gospel _admits and sets forth Another, Philip._ 3. _Gal._ 3. _Rom._ 10.5, 6, 7.

Thirdly, they differ in the manner and nature of the Promises annexed to either. For the _Legal requires the condition of our Righteousness, and that every way perfect._ But _the Evangelical requires not our own but accepts another’s nor exacts Perfection in us, but only Sincerity. Rom._ 4. By debt, and freely distinguishing the Law and the Gospel.

Fourthly, _They differ in their effects, for the Law causes wrath, Increases sin, gives not strength to do the things Commanded. But the Gospel, brings Peace, Righteousness, and the Ministry of the Spirit._ This is largely and excellently taught. 2 _Corinth._ 3. ...

For more, see:









Thomas Brightman on the law-gospel distinction


Out of these words, may be raised another profitable observation, to wit, What was the matter of Christ’s Doctrine, to wit, the Gospel and not the Law. For this cause came he out of the bosom…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

